

A web design masterpiece.....from hell. - onedev
http://evangelcathedral.net/

======
noonespecial
As a designer, the thing you have to understand about this site before you can
release yourself and find enlightenment, is that the client _loves_ this site.
They're thrilled. I'll bet they had a big "debut", put it up on the giant
screen, and the congregation clapped enthusiastically.

When you can internalize this fact, without it troubling your soul, you are
ready, Grasshopper.

------
christiangenco
Dear god... it's... it's like watching a DVD.

Oh wow, every link has a voice intro. This is... this is quite impressive. I
can only imagine what the Evangel Cathedral is like in person.

Edit: THEY EXPLAIN EVERY SINGLE THING YOU CLICK ON! It's like web 1.0 version
9.

Edit 2: Wow. Listen to the VO on their "Events" page. It sounds like this
website is absolutely perfect for this church.

------
benregenspan
Impressive, but when I'm looking for a fully immersive business homepage
experience nothing beats <http://industrialpainter.com/>

~~~
powatom
Oh god, everything hurts! I'm going back to bed.

------
duskwuff
The same guy has done a bunch of other church sites. It's a genre.

<http://www.sharperfx.com/portfolio.htm>

(Perhaps not surprisingly, a bunch of the sites linked from here have since
switched to more... sedate designs.)

~~~
__chrismc
Looks like he only did the intro. The main site credits these guys -
<http://www.artisanblue.com/lsg/>

------
swatkat
More such things (and some good stuff too!) can be found here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1arwld/what_site_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1arwld/what_site_do_you_consider_a_hidden_gem_of_the/)

------
zachwill
Really curious about how much time it took to program this.

------
gingersnap
"It's a good start...I think we're almost there, but...It needs to Pop"
(<http://iampaddy.com/pop/>)

------
jensenbox
Made by <http://www.artisanblue.com/..>.

Otherwise known as "ab" so this is an 'abdesign' :)

------
aaronpk
I feel like last time I saw this it filled my screen up a lot larger. I think
I had a much lower res monitor last I saw this.

------
laserDinosaur
At first I was convinced that this just a joke website, but there is way to
much content for this to be anything but real.

------
bsg75
Chrome ate my CPU on that site. I don't recall hearing my MBP fans run that
loud, ever.

------
autarch
God hates epileptics and the deaf, at least that's what this church must
think.

------
od2m
No matter how they try and sex it up religion is still "guilt with holidays."

------
radley
All the 2Advanced tricks of the 90s... today!

------
humanspecies
I thought I had produced the worst shit there ever was on the WWW and no...I
had to come second place to this piece of shit.

